# GTO Electric Fan Wires ( pinout )



## spestis (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what all 3 wires for the fan are used for? The pinout function does not make sense to me. I’m sure you have a power and ground but what is the other wire used for?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

spestis said:


> Does anyone know what all 3 wires for the fan are used for? The pinout function does not make sense to me. I’m sure you have a power and ground but what is the other wire used for?


Ground, low speed and high speed.


----------



## spestis (Aug 27, 2009)

SloTymer said:


> Ground, low speed and high speed.


So each of the high and low speed fans have their own high and low speeds. Any idea which wire is which?


----------

